# NSV Tool



## lippi111 (29. April 2008)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich den VP6VFWCodec in das NSV Tool ?
Da ich mit Cam Streamen möchte.

Für Info wäre ich sehr dankbar !

MFG Lippi111


----------

